# Water pan -- Use it or not?  Why or Why not?



## birdman080 (Oct 28, 2016)

If your smoker is equipped with a water pan, do you put water in it, some other form of mass in it, or just line it with foil?  Why do you do that?

I am new to smoking, so I am still deciding what kind of smoker to get (Propaner, WSM, or AMZN tube smoker to go on my current charcoal and gas grill) and also learning tips / techniques on smoking.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 28, 2016)

You can start by doing a search regarding water pans and move on from there.  There are a great deal of knowledgeable people here on the sight who can answer very specific questions when you have them.

Welcome to the sight.

John


----------



## rockymntnsmoker (Oct 28, 2016)

I've done it two ways, and never noticed any difference.  I've filled the bowl with water, which I found to evaporate after some time, and I've since started leaving it empty.  Just to catch the burnt bisquettes that are pushed out. ( Bradley smoker ). Honestly, I didn't notice a darn bit of difference! leaving no water though did produce less to clean up.... the pucks almost smouldered to ash.


----------



## kusinskij (Oct 29, 2016)

Read this great write up about wet-dry smoking:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats

I use this method when doing pork butts, but for brisket's I always use the water pan so I can add red potatoes to it for the last 2 or 3 hours.  Simmering for hours in the water/drippings makes for some great tasting taters.


----------



## b-one (Oct 29, 2016)

Everyone will have there ideas I suggest get your smoker and try both ways on different items to learn what you like. If your just starting I  suggest the WSM there easy to use and very hands off once you get use to it.


----------



## birdman080 (Oct 31, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> You can start by doing a search regarding water pans and move on from there.  There are a great deal of knowledgeable people here on the sight who can answer very specific questions when you have them.
> 
> Welcome to the sight.
> 
> John


Thank you.  I did that and, just like you said, found a wealth of knowledge and answers.


----------

